# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  PlanQK, Platform and Ecosystem for Quantum-Assisted Artificial Intelligence

## Airicist

planqk.de

youtube.com/channel/UCu8J-gOlfLxv7h0sDZprTfg

facebook.com/KonsortiumPlanQK

twitter.com/QKplan

----------


## Airicist

Article "Quantum AI Consortium Grows, Seeks Open Ecosystem"

by George Leopold
February 2, 2021

----------

